# How long are your nails?



## Piercedpapi

Yes im a guy and im straight and my wife got me into this new arena recently but im glad she did. At first I thought the idea was nuts and it was definitely a self imposed handicap at first 

Ive adjusted and love what im working with

Yes I know my nails look like crap at the moment and are overdue for help…..they will be rescued this weekend


----------



## elinm_85

Yes! I love when straight men have enough self confidence to have their nails done  Rock on, you're awesome! and I can see that those nails were gorgeous before the growth started showing too much  looving the color!

To answer the question, though, my nails are super short, I actually can't stand long nails on myself but I like it on others. Like, this short:


----------



## Sferics

elinm_85 said:


> To answer the question, though, my nails are super short, I actually can't stand long nails on myself but I like it on others. Like, this short


This is exactly my situation, too


----------



## Piercedpapi

elinm_85 said:


> Yes! I love when straight men have enough self confidence to have their nails done  Rock on, you're awesome! and I can see that those nails were gorgeous before the growth started showing too much  looving the color!
> 
> To answer the question, though, my nails are super short, I actually can't stand long nails on myself but I like it on others. Like, this short:
> 
> View attachment 5631591


What color is that? Im definitely a fan. And im trying to make time to get those cleaned up. Hopefully this weekend


----------



## Mariapia

elinm_85 said:


> Yes! I love when straight men have enough self confidence to have their nails done  Rock on, you're awesome! and I can see that those nails were gorgeous before the growth started showing too much  looving the color!
> 
> To answer the question, though, my nails are super short, I actually can't stand long nails on myself but I like it on others. Like, this short:
> 
> View attachment 5631591


Same here.


----------



## elinm_85

Piercedpapi said:


> What color is that? Im definitely a fan. And im trying to make time to get those cleaned up. Hopefully this weekend



That's Essie – Say It Aint Soho, it was a part of a NY themed fall collection a few years back, I believe it's not a part of their 'constant' nail polishes unfortunately (I'm not a native English speaker, but I hope you understand what I mean!) what is the actual term for 'constant' polishes for brands? XD


----------



## Piercedpapi

elinm_85 said:


> That's Essie – Say It Aint Soho, it was a part of a NY themed fall collection a few years back, I believe it's not a part of their 'constant' nail polishes unfortunately (I'm not a native English speaker, but I hope you understand what I mean!) what is the actual term for 'constant' polishes for brands? XD


I definitely know what you mean. Where are you from?


----------



## Piercedpapi

Here is the rescue in progress 

This is a different color but on the same color wheel which apparently I like and didn’t even realize how much

Going to look 150% better than what  They were in a few minutes


----------



## Piercedpapi

So i was gonna take a long weekend and go away with the wife but we decided to take all of next week also 

She also talked me into a “longer” or “extended” vacation 

Im in the process of doing a thing

Progress pics 

Thoughts?


----------



## Piercedpapi

The next step


----------



## Amazona

Around 5 mms past my fingertips is my maximum as typing gets really hard with nails longer than that.


----------



## Piercedpapi

Piercedpapi said:


> The next step
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635946


It hasn’t taken me too long to adjust to these

Im starting to really love them


----------

